# 'Batch Matching': Uber rider Algorithm article



## MissTN (Jun 26, 2019)

"Here's why you don't get paired with that Uber you see on the map"

Friend sent me this article earlier. Interesting...

https://mashable.com/article/uber-batch-matching-ride-hailing-request/


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Pfft, that's basically confessing to rigging rides yet no one has noticed it.

They rig rides, I KNOW, easier to tell on Lyft.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Pfft, that's basically confessing to rigging rides yet no one has noticed it.
> 
> They rig rides, I KNOW, easier to tell on Lyft.


It's an algorithm. A very good one.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It's an algorithm. A very good one.


lol they basically admit to rigging rides in their favor to push more rides onto pool in their favor so we don't get a new base fee for each new ride and all you can say is it's a very good algorithm ?

sounds like someone doesn't really understand the concept of pool, how it works, and how it generates more revenue for Uber on our backs


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol they basically admit to rigging rides in their favor to push more rides onto pool in their favor so we don't get a new base fee for each new ride and all you can say is it's a very good algorithm ?
> 
> sounds like someone doesn't really understand the concept of pool, how it works, and how it generates more revenue for Uber on our backs


Depends on your perspective. It's a very effective algorithm for Uber but it's a terrible algorithm for drivers. I say get rid of Pool completely.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

thats what you get for accepting pool
opt out you have a legal right
or ignore all pools you have that right too

it violates every states distracted driving laws, learn how to copy & paste your states statute conceening the matter & tell support to foward to legal department of as you wont be coerced into violating a local law in your jurisdiction. cant be playing with your phones screen while operation a motor vehicle

tis the law

and eventually pool goes bye bye but if you tell an evil algo programmed by evil people whove never been out side that you like getting pissed on, it keeps pissing on you because you said please sir can i have another while everyone who got past 3rd grade math with a gold star ignores them

excercise your rights or let uber lyft violate them


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MissTN said:


> "Here's why you don't get paired with that Uber you see on the map"
> 
> Friend sent me this article earlier. Interesting...
> 
> https://mashable.com/article/uber-batch-matching-ride-hailing-request/












What if I told you... a lot of the cars on the Uber map don't actually exist.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 331733
> 
> 
> What if I told you... a lot of the cars on the Uber map don't actually exist.


Ha!!

Most drivers: "I know what you're trying to do."

Experienced drivers: "I'm trying to free your mind."


----------

